# Rear suspension issue



## CYBERWITZ (May 23, 2010)

My 04 Goat has a wierd feel to it when making hard right turns (left turns are fine). Almost feels like the body is shifting and then it grips and rides on a rail. Anyone else ever have this problem? I just put new wheels and tires on. The tires are 1/2" wider and now the problem is more noticable. Suggestions? Also, what would cause the right rear to petrude from the side of the car slightly farther than the left? Sagging Spring? Bad shock? Subframe? So confused. As u can tell I am absolutely new to this. Thanks for your help.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Check your control arm bushings. The inners especially have had issues with an ear tearing off that holds the control arm. Also the rear shocks and springs on these cars are notoriously bad.


----------



## CYBERWITZ (May 23, 2010)

Thanks. I appreciate the feedback. Any suggestions on replacement shocks and springs? Everything I have seen has been real expensive.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

CYBERWITZ said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the feedback. Any suggestions on replacement shocks and springs? Everything I have seen has been real expensive.


Personally I think King springs are the best,but I do have the more expensive Pedders big bore shocks.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

CYBERWITZ said:


> My 04 Goat has a wierd feel to it when making hard right turns (left turns are fine). Almost feels like the body is shifting and then it grips and rides on a rail. Anyone else ever have this problem? I just put new wheels and tires on. The tires are 1/2" wider and now the problem is more noticable. Suggestions? Also, what would cause the right rear to petrude from the side of the car slightly farther than the left? Sagging Spring? Bad shock? Subframe? So confused. As u can tell I am absolutely new to this. Thanks for your help.


The GTO is plagued with bushing, spring, and damper problems. A really thorough inspection needs to be performed on the suspension. You should go to the Pedders site and look in the dealer locator section and see if you are close to a Pedders dealer

If I can assist you, would be glad to help

thanks
mike
dms


----------

